# login.tracking101.com problem



## RPhox (Apr 21, 2001)

Hi,

Can anyone help me with this?
All of the sudden, when I open my browser on my laptop I'm getting redirected to login.tracking101.com!!!

Here my HijackThis Log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 2:10:36 PM, on 10/16/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16544)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcmwltry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Rick\My Documents\Backups and Stuff to Save\Downloads to Save\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.haaretz.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.haaretz.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.walla.co.il
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIModeChange] Ati2mdxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRONoMgr.exe] C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DivXCodec2] C:\WINDOWS\windivx2.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - Startup: Yahoo! Widget Engine.lnk = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BTTray.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-4017 (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-4eef-8da4-f99c7e0c9b92/LegitCheckControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {33564D57-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71} - http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/6/E/F6E491A6-77E1-4E20-9F5F-94901338C922/wmv9VCM.CAB
O16 - DPF: {49232000-16E4-426C-A231-62846947304B} (SysData Class) - http://ipgweb.cce.hp.com/rdqnbk/downloads/sysinfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B75345B-AA36-438A-BBE6-4078B4C6984D} (HpProductDetection Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection.cab
O16 - DPF: {88D969C0-F192-11D4-A65F-0040963251E5} (XML DOM Document 4.0) - http://ipgweb.cce.hp.com/rdqnbk/downloads/msxml4.cab
O16 - DPF: {8FFBE65D-2C9C-4669-84BD-5829DC0B603C} - http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/ultrashim.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

Laptop:
HP Pavillion zt3105
Windows XP Home
Pentium III 1.40 Ghz
750 MB of RAM

Any and all help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## RPhox (Apr 21, 2001)

It's driving me crazy!!!


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

That is a VERY old version of hijack

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required. 

Do this before posting the requested logs

*NOTE: If you have downloaded ComboFix previously please delete that version and download it again!*

Download this file :

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/Beta/ComboFix.exe

Double click combofix.exe & follow the prompts.
When finished, it shall produce a log for you. *Post that log* 

Note: 
Do not mouseclick combofix's window while its running. That may cause it to stall

=====================
Download Superantispyware (SAS) free home version

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
·	It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
·	Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
·	Click the Scanning Control tab.
·	Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o	Close browsers before scanning
o	Scan for tracking cookies
o	Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o	Please leave the others as they were.
o	Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
·	On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
·	On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
·	On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
·	Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
·	After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
·	Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
·	It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
·	To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o	After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o	Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o	Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o	It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o	Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
·	Click close and close again to exit the program.
·	*Please paste that information here for me regardless of what it finds with a new HijackThis log*.

This will take some time!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPhox (Apr 21, 2001)

Thanks for your help, but after waiting almost 2 days for an answer and doing some research on my own, I figured that reformatting and installing a clean XP would take about the same amount of time as the fix. So that's what I did.

I must say that after formatting and installing various versions of Windows for so many friends and relatives, I've become proficient enough at it that it is really no biggie. Plus my pc and laptop are setup so as to allow me to do it without losing any vital data.

Thanks again.


----------

